# Space marine commander - conversion of assault on black reach commander



## mikeyuk1980 (Jul 20, 2012)

A commander I have built based on assault on black reach boxed set commander.

Head and arms removed. Lightning claws added and helmet.


Not my greatest work, or pictures - but still - given the cack I had to work with - eg the assault on black reach model lol!

This one is for sale, so anyone who wants it let me know.

Comments, as ever always appreciated:


----------



## friar76 (Jul 10, 2012)

Pretty good, don't criticise your own work. I think it is a good job. It gives a rather generic character their own unique identity. I do love it when 'common as muck' figures are given their own unique look.

Keep it up


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I agree with Friar; it is not obvious - without knowing already - which parts are changed. A successful conversion.

My only niggle about the paint is that the claws do not look smooth.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey looks good!

However I disagree with Friar76, always be critical of your own work. An honest appraisal of what is successful and what isn't is the first step in improving, and in your case, getting even better.

I like the conversion and I think the paint job is tidy but rather flat. The major colors blue, red, and gold could definitely have used more shading and highlighting - even a wash and a highlight would have been good.

Now my major complaint. Mold lines. Mold lines. Mold lines. You have a well executed conversion, a clean paint job, and mold lines? There are some pretty obvious ones on the powerfists, the backpack, and the backpack wings.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## mikeyuk1980 (Jul 20, 2012)

Yeah. I always seem ti forget the mould lines lol. Has had a wash and simple highlighting. Tbh piccies aren't the best. Will maybe put a bit more work into this one. Thanks for all the comments.

Ps. Will remember mould lines next time lol

Cheers

Mike


----------



## friar76 (Jul 10, 2012)

Agree with the mould lines comment, and also the critical review with my last post. Considering I am a novice painter I would be happy with the pictured result. I have focussed on the aforementioned mould in my own army, may take hours of painstaking work to ensure a smooth finish, but it does look good when completed 

In response to the critical review by Kreuger, it is incredibly important to provide useful feedback. You should focus on what didn't work well, and consider alternative methods to help improve the work. This is why these posts are such an important aspect of self-improvement.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

That's a really good conversion, I can't tell that you have changed bits of it which is always a good sign and the paint job is really good too


----------



## friar76 (Jul 10, 2012)

Speaking of the conversion, I received a model sent via post that had a similar set-up. The captain has:
1x lightning fist
1x chainsword

It has been painted, but could do with being stripped and re-painted to give it a finish I would like. How do you go about stripping paint off a plastic miniature without damaging the miniature itself?


----------

